# new Neo Primato v Corum?



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

Whats the difference in tubeset (diameter, brand)/ weight?

Is geometry same/different from eddy merckx steel frames corsa geometry?


----------



## spintowin (Dec 18, 2007)

i don't know about the eddy mercx but i have ridden both the corum and neo primato. the corum was much smoother.


----------



## Nitemare (Sep 4, 2007)

@steel515

Check out De Rosa's own website http://www.derosanews.com for info regarding geometry.

I have a Corum myself and its made from Dedacciai tubing, very light yet stiff! http://www.dedacciai.com/home_eng.html is the link to their site.

The Neo Pimato is more of the traditional steel frame with thinner tubing and fine forks, whereas the Corum has wider tubing and comes with carbon fork set.

Hope this helps,

Nitemare


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

I think the geometry is different between the two.

The Corum is a modern steel tig-welded bike, with a 1 1/8 headtube and more modern styling.

The Neo Primato is lugged, 1 inch head tube, essentially 1980s technology.


----------

